# .



## goneawaynow (Apr 13, 2017)

.


----------



## BartBojarski (Apr 13, 2017)

What would you be interested to RP about?


----------



## BartBojarski (Apr 13, 2017)

silentspace said:


> Honestly, anything at the moment! I'm just looking for people to create stories with and have fun!


Do you have Telegram, Skype or Discord?


----------



## Seduce (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm interested.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 14, 2017)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Seduce (Apr 14, 2017)

silentspace said:


> Oh, lovely! What do you roleplay/have an interest in?


i do pretty much everything but mostly erp


----------



## Seduce (Apr 14, 2017)

I'd prefer Skype or Discord, if you have either.


----------



## IncubusZenith (Apr 14, 2017)

I haven't done RPing in a long time but I think it's something I'd like to pick up again, I prefer one-on-ones. 
I don't use Skype very often anymore, I use LINE or discord primarily. Or inbox here is just fine~
In the past I've done all sorts of RP's so I'm open to anything.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 14, 2017)

Discord is the place you should go for Roleplay, just wanting to point that out


----------



## IncubusZenith (Apr 14, 2017)

silentspace said:


> I have Line!



Cool~ I'm incubuszenith on LINE.


----------



## DemonSukaii (Apr 14, 2017)

I'd be interested! Though i don't really have an idea of what it would be about ;w;
I have discord, if anyone is interested


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Apr 15, 2017)

This sounds like fun. Can a werewolf join the bandwagon? I'm moving away from Skype towards Telegram & Discord, as everyone seems to be using those now instead, but I still have Skype. My Skype is something like "egg-meister" or similar, and in the other clients I should be findable under "wereleven", or "Eleven lyc"/"Eleven-lyc", or similar. I'll see if I can add you on Skype when I next have it up.


----------



## DemonSukaii (Apr 15, 2017)

silentspace said:


> I guess I'll have to go and get a discord, then!! ^^'


If you do here's mine Demonsukaii#3545


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 16, 2017)

silentspace said:


> Hello! I'm looking for roleplay partners for groups and/or one-on-one roleplays! I'm fine with pretty much anything in roleplay. I'm relatively new to anthro roleplaying, but I'm more than willing to try more! Please feel free to talk to me about working something out, or just discussing some ideas!
> 
> I hope you have a lovely day!


Are you willing to do vore?


----------



## Lunith (Apr 17, 2017)

silentspace said:


> Hello! I'm looking for roleplay partners for groups and/or one-on-one roleplays! I'm fine with pretty much anything in roleplay. I'm relatively new to anthro roleplaying, but I'm more than willing to try more! Please feel free to talk to me about working something out, or just discussing some ideas!
> 
> I hope you have a lovely day!


Hi hi hi!

I'm open for 1x1 and I specialise in very cutesy fantasy rp! Could be Slice of life, or adventure based. I'm also a little new to roleplaying with Anthro characters!


----------



## Lunith (Apr 17, 2017)

silentspace said:


> Oh, that's great to hear!! Is there a specific platform you'd like to talk/roleplay on?



I'm on Discord the most! I'll PM my name to you. c:


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Apr 25, 2017)

Sure! I have skype and discord, which one did you want to use?
EDIT: I'll just send you a pm of both.


----------

